# 8 DPO and painful intercourse?



## youngmommy26

well I am 10 DPO today, I have been cramping since I ovulated on the 3rd of Aug. cramping stopped for 3 days and started back up again 5 days ago, me and DH DTD on 8 DPO and because of the cramping, it felt like when we had DTD the day that I O'd. Painful stabbing, felt like my cervix was getting punched. anyone else have this? also have a lot of white Cm. AF isn't due until around the 21st.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey sweetie! I have learned through my research that cervix pain (stabs, ouch during sex, etc.) is caused by a MOVING CERVIX.

Last month I had the same thing around O time.. and realized when you O and IF you are pregnant, your cervix makes changes based on what's needed. So I've noticed every month the DAY BEFORE O my cvx is soooo painful, esp during sex. Then okay the next day. It's lower so that you have a better change to conceive, see our bodies are amazing.

Also a lady I know just got her BFP like yesterday and said the only diff she had was very painful sex on 9DPO (when she would have been implanting) and her cervix was moving, too.

Bottom line is at 8 DPO I'd take that as an AWESOME preggo sign ;) Keep us updated! :)


----------



## youngmommy26

morganwhite7 said:


> Hey sweetie! I have learned through my research that cervix pain (stabs, ouch during sex, etc.) is caused by a MOVING CERVIX.
> 
> Last month I had the same thing around O time.. and realized when you O and IF you are pregnant, your cervix makes changes based on what's needed. So I've noticed every month the DAY BEFORE O my cvx is soooo painful, esp during sex. Then okay the next day. It's lower so that you have a better change to conceive, see our bodies are amazing.
> 
> Also a lady I know just got her BFP like yesterday and said the only diff she had was very painful sex on 9DPO (when she would have been implanting) and her cervix was moving, too.
> 
> Bottom line is at 8 DPO I'd take that as an AWESOME preggo sign ;) Keep us updated! :)

Thank you so much for your answer! I was wondering what was going on, felt like I was ovulated all over again! That is def good news to hear, hoping I get my BFP soon!


----------



## star25

Hi I had that last night and had cramps after like different to the normal ones I have, when I'm close to af I get period pain if we have intercourse and I orgasm but last night was painful throughout and felt the stabbing too like it didnt fit properly!
I got a bfn today though and boobs starting to hurt like they normally do a few days before af so think I'm out

Good luck,hope you get your bfp x


----------



## youngmommy26

star25 said:


> Hi I had that last night and had cramps after like different to the normal ones I have, when I'm close to af I get period pain if we have intercourse and I orgasm but last night was painful throughout and felt the stabbing too like it didnt fit properly!
> I got a bfn today though and boobs starting to hurt like they normally do a few days before af so think I'm out
> 
> Good luck,hope you get your bfp x

thank you very much, I'm hoping it's my turn again.. I wouldn't count yourself out just yet though, it's not over until the witch shows her face! Hope you get a bfp too.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey weird question- where is that cool carving in your pic?


----------



## youngmommy26

morganwhite7 said:


> Hey weird question- where is that cool carving in your pic?

hmmm not really sure, I found it on google images..lol


----------



## star25

Anymore symptoms? I had some brown blood on paper after dtd today which ive had the past 2 cycles a few days before af so I'm probably out, ill stay positive though until she actually shows!


----------



## youngmommy26

star25 said:


> Anymore symptoms? I had some brown blood on paper after dtd today which ive had the past 2 cycles a few days before af so I'm probably out, ill stay positive though until she actually shows!

still having cramping today 11DPO for me. boobs still tender, slight nausea. lower back pain last night. but no brown or red discharge as of yet. AF isn't due for another 7 days, so we will see what happens. but yeah don't count yourself out yet! it's not over until the witch sings :thumbup:


----------



## morganwhite7

Ladies, I did it!!!! Softcups this month :) Same exact due date/conception day as Jaxon. 
God is so soooo good :)

https://i39.tinypic.com/169gisi.jpg


----------



## star25

Congratulations thats great news!! What were your symptoms? X


----------



## youngmommy26

morganwhite7 said:


> Ladies, I did it!!!! Softcups this month :) Same exact due date/conception day as Jaxon.
> God is so soooo good :)
> 
> https://i39.tinypic.com/169gisi.jpg

so happy for you! congrats!


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks guys!! I am so stoked :)

Btw the difference this month was- NO cramps til dull ones @ 7DPO-til now. Also LOTS of creamy CM, like yesterday I stood up, thought I started AF and went to the bathroom like wtf ew this is not right.. lol. ALSO starting 6/7DPO I was ravenously hungry, like I usually skip breakfast but these days felt like I had a HOLE in my belly. And finally the GAS. OUCH. And a few bouts of nausea lastnight but I chalked it up to the glass of red wine I had for good measures :)


----------



## youngmommy26

youngmommy26 said:


> star25 said:
> 
> 
> Anymore symptoms? I had some brown blood on paper after dtd today which ive had the past 2 cycles a few days before af so I'm probably out, ill stay positive though until she actually shows!
> 
> still having cramping today 11DPO for me. boobs still tender, slight nausea. lower back pain last night. but no brown or red discharge as of yet. AF isn't due for another 7 days, so we will see what happens. but yeah don't count yourself out yet! it's not over until the witch sings :thumbup:Click to expand...

13 DPO for me today. cramping today which makes 7 days in a row now. Cramping really bad yesterday, thought AF was going to come early, felt wet down there yesterday, lots of white creamy and clear runny CM. Very moist today as well. getting nausea about the same time daily, between 1:30 pm and 2 PM. lower back pain, 2 huge pimples on my face :wacko: seems like the cramps are getting more painful as I get closer to AF, don't know if that's a good sign or not. AF isn't due for another 5 days. I really hope I get a bfp. I have been addicted to these forums, wanting to know everyones symptoms, I just hope what I'm feeling aren't in my head from hyper focusing for a week, I would be crushed!


----------



## morganwhite7

Ahh freakin TEST!!!

13DPO is plenty of time.. will you soon?!


----------



## youngmommy26

morganwhite7 said:


> Ahh freakin TEST!!!
> 
> 13DPO is plenty of time.. will you soon?!

I don't have any! lol I can't test until the 30th when I get paid again. I took my only test at 11DPO in the afternoon and got a bfn, I should have at least waited until 12 DPO with FMU. I am regretting what I did now. Now I have to sit and wait.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh no I'm sorry I didn't mean to rub it in, I forgot I wanted to mail you some the other day! ;)

When does AF usually come, do you have a 14 day LP?


----------



## youngmommy26

morganwhite7 said:


> Oh no I'm sorry I didn't mean to rub it in, I forgot I wanted to mail you some the other day! ;)
> 
> When does AF usually come, do you have a 14 day LP?

oh no you are fine! you just got some amazing news, i'm sure that's all you are think about right now, i'm so happy for you!. well I ovulated extremely early this month for some reason cycle day 13. but I have a 29-33 day cycle which means my luteal phase this month was like 18 days! So it's more like a 3WW for me..it's driving me nuts.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hmmph. Hey one piece of positive news though is that if you're SURE you O'd then you have 16-18 days til AF HAS TO START, no ways around it. So I'd say any more days than 18 (18DPO is still an extremely long LP..) that you have SOMETHING going on in there.

FX'd sweetie.. Whens payday?


----------



## youngmommy26

morganwhite7 said:


> Hmmph. Hey one piece of positive news though is that if you're SURE you O'd then you have 16-18 days til AF HAS TO START, no ways around it. So I'd say any more days than 18 (18DPO is still an extremely long LP..) that you have SOMETHING going on in there.
> 
> FX'd sweetie.. Whens payday?

well that gives me a reason to be hopeful then. I'm trying so hard not to psych myself out though, in case i'm not, I don't want to fall into a depression or anything. I'm just trying to keep my mind positive whichever way it goes. Payday isn't until the 30th of Aug. My birthday is September 5th, so I really am hoping to have a birthday :bfp: that would be awesome!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh sweetie could I send you some money? I would love to be able to help. Seriously, if I could email you a card w/ $5 would you accept? I know how hard it is.

I am in the same situation with money, and I don't have insurance so this pregnancy will be hard.. More medicaid. And I can't be seen til I am approved which takes frickin FOREVER!


----------



## youngmommy26

morganwhite7 said:


> Oh sweetie could I send you some money? I would love to be able to help. Seriously, if I could email you a card w/ $5 would you accept? I know how hard it is.
> 
> I am in the same situation with money, and I don't have insurance so this pregnancy will be hard.. More medicaid. And I can't be seen til I am approved which takes frickin FOREVER!

I know what your going through, we just lost our insurance too, my son is on medicaid. I don't feel right taking money from you, you got a baby on the way. I appreciate the offer, but I can wait until the 30th. I'll go to dollar general and buy some of those cheap cassette ones. Have you ever used those before? are they good?


----------



## morganwhite7

No but I have a friend on another thread who got her BFP at 12DPO with one.. One with the dropper/cassette from Dollar Tree. If you can find some change! :)

I would seriously love to help if you'd let me.. Decide you can't take it anymore, let me know. It's $5, totally worth helping a sister.


----------



## youngmommy26

morganwhite7 said:


> No but I have a friend on another thread who got her BFP at 12DPO with one.. One with the dropper/cassette from Dollar Tree. If you can find some change! :)
> 
> I would seriously love to help if you'd let me.. Decide you can't take it anymore, let me know. It's $5, totally worth helping a sister.

well thanks so much, I really do appreciate it. sorry it took so long to reply, My son is getting ready to start kindergarten, Had to take him to the school to get registration paperwork and stuff. I really am so glad you got your bfp, you really do deserve it. I'm just afraid if you send the money, i'm not going to be pregnant, and that will be a waste of your money. I really hate taking money from people. guess it's my pride...


----------



## youngmommy26

thought I would let you ladies know. AF showed today. I woke up this morning with bright pink spotting, still spotting right now and cramping, but the flow is pretty light, expecting it to pick up by tonight or tomarrow. all the ladies who didn't get their bfp I hope you guys have better luck next month. But I will make sure I don't hyper focus again like I did this month. Also need to go to the Dr. about this cramping I had all month, want to make sure I don't have any cysts.


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear af came, I'm 100% mine will start tonight or tomoro, can feel it for definite, hope you have better luck next cycle and can check your cramps with Dr xx


----------



## morganwhite7

I'm sorry girls.. Don't lose hope, invest in softcups;)


----------

